# Vizslas in adverts



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Just returned from trip to the local pet store with the new Kong Genius for Rio. I think my purchase was influenced by the beautiful dog on the packaging.

I've noticed more and more advertisers using V's to promote products and services.

Just wondering what other adverts you've seen V's used for?


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Loblaws uses a V for their President's Choice pet food


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

New record!

The Kong Genius was purchased at 5:30pm EST and destroyed by 6:03pm EST ... well done Rio ... I'm happy that I decided to purchase the bigger more expensive one :


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

yea we noticed a vizsla on a dog bed at our local pet store, I can't remember the name of the product though.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

In Australia there have been a couple, one for pet food, Pedigree I think, with a V doing agility.

Also Merc recently appeared in the local newspaper for his doggy day care centre


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey Raps ... I think you may be referring to Bowsers Pet Products http://www.bowsers.com/en/index.php

They also breed V's ... in addition to making quality beds for dogs

"*Our Dogs *  - There really is a Bowser!
Our Vizslas, Drum, sister Robin and Bree have been provided the inspiration to create our award-winning line of luxury, designer pet bed designs! Their regal stature and elegance truly reflect Bowsers tradition for quality and style; (in fact: Vizslas were the pets of Hungarian Royalty in the early 1800's). Although our beds have a new design standard, it is our in-house team of "product testers" that ensure comfort remains the utmost priority!

Sadly, we lost Drum to Cancer. His spirit lives on with his son Cooper, the latest addition to the team."


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I recently bought a ruff wear lead and a Vizsla was on the packagin for that. I think they advertise for the Ruff Wear backpacks too.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey treetops, you must live in Canada, noticed the presidents choice bag, we went to Victoria, BC for xmas (inlaws live there) and we went to a Superstore!! We live in Seattle, Wa and I do believe it was the Bowsers pet products that we saw the doggy bed picture of the vizsla....


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I saw a dog toy company the other day at Petsmart with a V on it. I was asking the person for help finding a toy that wouldn't be destroyed in 2 minutes and she asked breed of dog. I told her and she had that confused look so I pointed to the toy. The brand is Starmark. The V is on it at the top upside down. There is also a brand of dog food that has a V on the ad. We saw it at a small pet store here in DE.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Crown Royal used to have Vizsla's in their ads.

I actually hate seeing V's used in marketing. I would Like them to be kept a nice little secret


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

our out of hours vets use a V on their posters, quite appropriate with the amount of times Scoobys been to visit !!! thank heavens for insurance


----------



## vizslarunner (Oct 20, 2010)

our puppy pad packaging had a vizsla on it.

and Smuttynose Brewing has a beer called the Old Brown Dog Ale, and i'm pretty sure the dog used in the picture is a vizsla


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

vizslarunner said:


> our puppy pad packaging had a vizsla on it.
> 
> and Smuttynose Brewing has a beer called the Old Brown Dog Ale, and i'm pretty sure the dog used in the picture is a vizsla


hmmm..... a chocolate vizsla ???


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I just found another on Nutro's website. I was looking into their Nutro Natural since Blue buffalo still isn't agreeing with Holley's stomach and there it was at the top of the screen.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Ralph Lauren once used them in a photo advert. If you google Ralph Lauren and Vizslas it will show up in a line of other adverts using vizslas, but this one is my favourite, the two vizslas in in are just stunning and the photo is so stylish.


----------

